# Free reflexology and nutritional therapy for fertility



## Cb76 (May 28, 2015)

Hi I am a nutritional therapist and reflexologist who is studying to specialise in fertility treatments. I have completed a course and am looking for a case study who would be willing to receive some nutrition advise and reflexology specifically focused on encouraging fertility, stress reduction etc, over a number of weeks. The treatment would be free but you would need to travel to me in south west London (Hampton). Females only. Please pm me if interested.


----------

